# Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sun.June 9



## dave the wave (May 27, 2019)

Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday June 9,2019 (Blaine,Minn.)

ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET

SUNDAY JUNE 9, 2019
New Location !!
Pioneer Cycle- BLaine,Minn.

12741 central Ave.NE.
Blaine, Minnesota

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's annual show and swap meet will be held at Pioneer Cycle Blaine,Minn.This promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. You could win the "Best of Show". Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? There's plenty of room so no advance registration is required.

HOURS:
Vendor Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 11:30 am
Admission Free!! Swap Spaces Free !!

MORE INFORMATION: Gary 612-202-2900


----------

